# NBT EVO firmware update



## sylphide (Aug 18, 2016)

Hello!

Sorry if the question was already raised (couldn't find it).

I know that BMW releases sometimes new firmware for headunits from bmw.com/update, but when I input ID5 based VIN, all I get is this old "UPD05062.bin" (from 2014?).

Is there an official update for NBT Evo to support new iPods/iPhones when they are released etc?

My current version from ID5 menu :
Phone : TB-005.001.016
Media : MB-005.001.016

Is it last version?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

sylphide said:


> Hello!
> 
> Sorry if the question was already raised (couldn't find it).
> 
> ...


The update on website is never newest and rarely, if ever, newer than existing vehicle software. For your IDrive, this is newest:

Phone : TB-005.012.001
Media : MB-005.012.001
Bluetooth Media & Communication is a small update compared to flash programming that occurs when service center update entire head unit/vehicle.


----------



## sylphide (Aug 18, 2016)

Ok thanks! 
I do not think service center update would update a retrofitted nbt.
Do you know where I could download this small update? I have iPod issues (sometimes last played music stops when I start the engine and is blocked until I re plug the USB cable)


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

sylphide said:


> Ok thanks!
> I do not think service center update would update a retrofitted nbt.
> Do you know where I could download this small update? I have iPod issues (sometimes last played music stops when I start the engine and is blocked until I re plug the USB cable)


Latest PsdZData Version


----------



## sylphide (Aug 18, 2016)

You mean there is no .bin file that exists to update just phone/media for nbt evo?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

sylphide said:


> You mean there is no .bin file that exists to update just phone/media for nbt evo?


No. I am saying there is no up-to-date (ie latest) *.bin file for NBT_Evo.

BT update takes less than 4 minutes.
NBT2 flashing takes more than 40 minutes.


----------



## sylphide (Aug 18, 2016)

Do you think it would be technically possible, for someone who has nbt evo and complete software, to extract this last up-to-date *.bin file and share it with (nbt evo) community? Getting PsdZData full and flashing the whole unit for that seems overkill to me. Maybe BMW considers it is not important to keep their customers up-to-date...


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

It is not that easy. The bin files contain the firmware files and these are encoded with and OpenSSL key that is used in a script file, that is contained inside, that runs when you update. Also, there is a file that has the dependencies inside for that firmware file (So that you don't screw anything). To do that you would have to rebuild this file and sign the files with the same key that is used to extract them and pack everything.

You have a lot less trouble just flashing your head unit with the latest firmware.


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

I can extract Connectivity (bluetooth and online) from 61.3 (latest firmware at this time), but you would not be able to use it, unless you know how to get root access to your EVO and know how to navigate QNX.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

sylphide said:


> Do you think it would be technically possible, for someone who has nbt evo and complete software, to extract this last up-to-date *.bin file and share it with (nbt evo) community? Getting PsdZData full and flashing the whole unit for that seems overkill to me. Maybe BMW considers it is not important to keep their customers up-to-date...


Technically possible, yes. But it is not in the same format, so you would need serious skills to be able to create useful file.


----------



## sylphide (Aug 18, 2016)

Thank you for your answers. If someone is interested, here is a great challenge!

I thought it would be much easier since NBT Evo security is compromised.


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

Just to rephrase what I said, extracting latest connectivity firmware is not difficult - I have released a tool two years ago that can do that.
But for the headunit to accept the new firmware, one of the two things need to happen:
1) Firmware needs to be wrapped into a .bin file (not difficult) and signed with BMW signature (impossible, unless you have access to BMW SigS private key).
2) Firmware could to be manually installed using root access. 

The only valid reason to use #2 without completely updating the headunit that I can see is that you have EVO ID5 that came out of the car with BDC and you are looking to upgrade past 61.0, while trying to avoid component protection lock.


----------



## sylphide (Aug 18, 2016)

I do not have such access, even less the BMW SigS private key...

My hope was to get something similar to FSC code that you plug in USB and... 

I guess I will have to flash the unit one day.


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

It is possible to wrap Connectivity updates into USB like custom FSCs. Ask your FSC vendor for it - it is not difficult for them technically, but obviously they will not do this for free and will likely lock it to your VIN or headunit serial number.


----------



## Darudis e91 (May 14, 2017)

*Nbt flashing*



Almaretto said:


> Latest PsdZData Version


Hi I've got nbt retrofited in my e91lci
It's an awesome system and I did that upgrade my self, but I need to update version of nbt, what's the/possible way to this?
Fsc from vendor?
Or flashing with full psdZData (can it be done while nbt unit is inside the car)


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Darudis e91 said:


> Hi I've got nbt retrofited in my e91lci
> It's an awesome system and I did that upgrade my self, but I need to update version of nbt, what's the/possible way to this?
> Fsc from vendor?
> Or flashing with full psdZData (can it be done while nbt unit is inside the car)


Only way to update is with FULL as lite PSdZ has necessary firmware files excluded.

You do not need new FSC set, unless you are attempting to flash ID5 software on ID4++ H-H2 unit.

I have no idea how the update is done in vehicle that does not natively support your head unit (ie HU_NBT(2) in E-series).


----------



## Darudis e91 (May 14, 2017)

It's non evo version 
It's hw08 with gyro sensor build in
What do I need to get flashed on the bench?
Power suply, cables and laptop with with full PSdZ version?


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

You don't need extra hardware to flash on bench or in the car. As long as the headunit wakes up, it can be flashed with E-sys.


----------



## Darudis e91 (May 14, 2017)

Do I need a full version of psDZData?
Ive got e-sys and I did all the coding with it
My isue is the "touch" function doesn't work on touch controler, I checked everything, all ok, so the nbt version might be to old, that's why I want to flash it to never version


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Darudis e91 said:


> Do I need a full version of psDZData?
> ...


Yes, you do if you want to update the firmware.


----------

